# Is there an internet cafe in Caldas ?



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know the whereabouts of an internet cafe in Caldas da Rainha ?

Thanks.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes I do.
Do you know the roundabout after Staples? The one with the fountain in the middle, on that roundabout headed back towards Staples, on the left side.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for that James. I have been searching about all over.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Anytime.


----------

